# Kinevac and biliary drainage



## bbeatty (Feb 1, 2011)

Our doctor performed an EGD.  During the EGD he gave the patient Kinevac and obtained two bowel samples.  Is there a way to bill for this or is this included in the EGD??  It was done at the hospital, so the Kinevac was not ours to charge the J2805.


----------



## cedwards (May 26, 2011)

I am also looking to the answer for this question.  Did you ever get a response?

I am trying to find out if we can bill for and upper endoscopy with kinevac injection with bile collection.  

The procedure was done in the hospital so we will not be charging for the Kinevac.

Thanks!
Christina


----------



## gastro59 (May 27, 2011)

*kinevac*

I am also looking for an answer to this question, I have researched it over and over 
and cannot find anything...... LJ


----------



## DEDGE CGIC (Jun 16, 2011)

since the injection itself was performed by the physician you can use 43236. it doesn't identify the chemical used, but will increase the imbursement to your physician for the work performed. As far as the collection of the stool sample you may want to try 43247; removal of foriegn body.


----------



## kmordway (Sep 28, 2011)

I am searching for this answer as well, but in reply to the use of 43236, the Kinevac was not injected submucosally -- it was administered IV, and it wasn't stool that was extracted -- it's bile from the gall bladder, so I don't think 43247 will work either.  Wish there was more information on this!


----------



## soupearl08@comcast.net (Jan 3, 2013)

*Kinevac to collect bile from gallbladder*

No answers yet to this dilemma?  There has to be something to charge.  I have seen others use the code 47999 (unlisted procedure, biliary tract) for my circumstance anyway.  But I still wouldn't know how to price it.  Thoughts?


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone looked at CPT 43241?  When the gastroenterologist performs duodenal biliary drainage, the collection tube is inserted through the scope into the duodenum and after IV injection of Kinevac, specimen is collected from the tube to analyze for gallstones.  
The "CPT Assistant" referenced under the code in the CPT manual is the Apr 09 issue, but this article references brachytherapy which uses a similar technique.
You could always query the AMA using their subscription services.  I've done this in the past (there is a fee), but you get their official decision.


----------

